# Mix-Stir, Fizz-X, or Wine Whip?



## MamaJ (Mar 20, 2010)

If I were going to buy one of these, which should it be? I've read the horror stories here (and elsewhere) about the difficulty of degassing by hand. 

I already have a Vac-u-Vin, and I've heard it can also be used for degassing. However as I understand it, that doesn't completely replace stirring. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2010)

I went with the 24" Mix Stir and am very happy. You will need one to mix the clarifying and stabilizing agents as they need to be stirred well for a minimum of 2 minutes.

I just use to Mix Stir to mix in the clarifying and stabilizing agents. I use a vacuum pump to degas. I used the vacuvin on my first couple of batches and it works pretty well but obviously not as good as the pump.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 20, 2010)

<table style="width: 429px; height: 89px;" ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4666
</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

The Stainless Steel Mix-Stir</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## RickC (Mar 20, 2010)

I use the Fizz-X but that is what I have had from the beginning so can't compare. I believe either will be fine but you definitely need one for mixing in addition to help with degassing.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

I definitely wouldnt get the whip as its just plastic and will break and the Mix stir as replacement fins which after 6 years finally needed to replace them. I think it was $3.99 and it will probably last me another 6 years and I bought 2 sets of these so Im good for a long time!


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2010)

I also say get the metal shaft w/ replacable blades.The whip and the plastic shaft mixer will break. Spend the extra and get the stainless shaft.


----------



## IQwine (Mar 20, 2010)

+1


----------



## MamaJ (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 20, 2010)

Julie, you do realize this is how it all starts, right? You buy one piece of equipment and then get the next best thing to replace it. I hate to tell you this but I think you are already past the point of no return. Congratulations! Welcome to the club. =)


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 21, 2010)

I got the whip, because of price. I found that it's pretty short, so it whips up the top of a 6-gal carboy, but doesn't reach down very far. Also, being bent, it jumps all over the place if you don't hold it well or ensure that the supplied bung is seated well.

Arden


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

And being bent like that also creates problems on the bearings inside your drill that you are using.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a Mix Stir and a Fizz X. Both are fine devices. I use the Fizz X more for degassing as I like the nylon insert that goes in the opening of the carboy that keeps the shaft from banging the glass. When I mix a kit or used to oxygenate wort after a boil I used the Mix Stir. Either one is great. I have heard a lot of folks say they have broke their Wine Whip


----------



## MamaJ (Mar 21, 2010)

Joan said:


> Julie, you do realize this is how it all starts, right? You buy one piece of equipment and then get the next best thing to replace it. I hate to tell you this but I think you are already past the point of no return. Congratulations! Welcome to the club. =)



I know! I just got my first batch into secondary and I'm about to buy a third carboy, second brew belt, backup hydrometer just in case I break mine, etc. Why don't I just buy a winery?


----------



## Bert (Mar 21, 2010)

But it is just so much fun...



...Have fun and enjoy...


----------

